# Micro-poacher Natural



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I made this one in the spirit of the "poacher catapult" favored by our friends in the UK. A proper poacher should be small enough to easily conceal, powerful and accurate enough to take game effectively and not so beautiful that you couldn't chuck it in the woods if you had to.
This one is micro-size, it fits easily in the palm of your hand. With the 4-strand 1842s it will surely take game from rabbits on down and I only spent about 20min making it so no worries if it had to be abandoned (truth be told, I'd probably go back for it, though







). It's even camoflage since I only sanded the bark down instead of removing it.






















I don't shoot it so well yet because of my still healing thumb (those dots on my thumbnail in the pic are where I had to put holes in it to drain the blood







. The 1842s pack quite a recoil on this itty bitty frame and all that energy seems to go straight into my thumb.


----------



## Bostradamus (May 15, 2012)

love it!!! not the thumb hit, but the SS...


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

its a tiny gorilla, nice work


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

_That's a great little shooter, I'd for sure go back for it!_


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice one MJ.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

M_J... I don't think this is reallly in the spirit of the English poachers. It's too "mini". I like it, but I think it is more in line with Perry's and Bill Hays's BB-shooters.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Ok MJ please post more pics of the attachment of them tubes please, or if possible whack up a small tutorial







I have been hesitent of Chinese tubes for lack of an attachment I could trust/quick/tool less that looks intriguing, sweet poacher btw.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> M_J... I don't think this is reallly in the spirit of the English poachers. It's too "mini". I like it, but I think it is more in line with Perry's and Bill Hays's BB-shooters.


It's a misconception that because these are small that they are only good for tiny ammo and light bands. I have a pretty hot set of 4-strand 2040s on it now and have been shooting 7/16", 1/2" and 5/8" marbles all day. Even with these lighter-pulling bands I have no doubt in it's ability to take all manner of birds with 7/16" steel or lead.
It's definately not a traditional English poacher but I think it is in the spirit of them.
Something else: this is the only slingshot I have that I can target shoot with both eyes open. The way I hold it (even lower in the hand than in the pictures) lets me basically just point my hand at the target and be very accurate. I'm all about micro-shooters!
I'll put something together on that attachment for you, Luxor.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Excellent thank you sir.









Edit Back on topic our "old-school" Milbro poachers are tiny. you can get them in a back pocket with ease. Granted the bands "square elastic" were traditionally huge hulks of long rubber that took a small winch and a boulder to gain any performance but I see the thinking in the small disposable poacher frame good work MJ.


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

cool ! back to basics everyday sling ,bet you can shoot just about any ammo with that bad boy , that is a real hunters sling ,no frills but get,s the job done .love it !


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Mike, I don't care, it still ain't poacher stuff. You know i respect you. But still...


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Muy simpático y devirtido

very funny


----------



## Bruno529 (Apr 8, 2012)

luxor5 said:


> Ok MJ please post more pics of the attachment of them tubes please, or if possible whack up a small tutorial
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What he said please







.... had thought of doing something like that with paracord, was worried it'd be too rough.
Bruno


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Fantastic MJ! I would love it if you took the small shooter contest with that.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks M_J. Seeing this got me thinking. I like to carry a slingshot all the time, and the idea of having one I could toss if needed set my mind to work. The only problem I see with a tossable slingshot is that you should be able to pick up another identical one if you do toss it, so you don't have to get used to a different frame. Well, I had a few Cholita frames laying around and plenty of 1842. One thing led to another and I ended up with a very low cost pocketable, easily reproducable slingshot that flings .44 cal lead at 200+ fps. I'll be doing a build log in a few days and have named the new slingshot the "M_J Throwdown" in your honor.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Henry in Panama said:


> Thanks M_J. Seeing this got me thinking. I like to carry a slingshot all the time, and the idea of having one I could toss if needed set my mind to work. The only problem I see with a tossable slingshot is that you should be able to pick up another identical one if you do toss it, so you don't have to get used to a different frame. Well, I had a few Cholita frames laying around and plenty of 1842. One thing led to another and I ended up with a very low cost pocketable, easily reproducable slingshot that flings .44 cal lead at 200+ fps. I'll be doing a build log in a few days and have named the new slingshot the "M_J Throwdown" in your honor.


Who-hoo! That's very cool, I am honored. Can't wait to see it!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Sweet one Mj!


----------

